# going to co2



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ive been keeping live plants for a few years now and want to make the jump to co2. What are your opinions, suggestions for a 125 gallon setup and a 55 gallon setup. Being I dont really want to splurge on this anyone have any input on the yeast kits? Seen them for $45 or so. Seems inexpenxise compared to the compressed tanks. I know I have some paintaball tanks somewhere that will probably need to be pressure tested being they are a few years old. Any one here use those yeast systems and if so are they worth it or would I be wasting my time and should just go to co2 tanks? Thanks!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

you will be wasting your time with yeast kits. Look into the red sea paintball kit or if you want something better look into sumo regulators.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree about the yeast kits. Sure they do in fact produce c02 for your plants, but the output is so hard to regulate and getting the mixture and right ratio of the ingredients is always a pain. Plus you always have to change it every month or so depending on many factors.

I had the same decision to make but for me it was a pretty easy choice to go with pressurized since my planted tank is a 180g. Using yeast on that size of tank would just be noobish








It's a pretty steep investment but I feel it is well worth it. Especially for your 125g. Also, if your 125g and 55g are reasonably close together you can always split the output line into both tanks. If you choose to go with pressurized co2 you will definitley be happy you did.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeast CO2 is out of the question, especially on the 125. The good thing about pressurized is once you have the equipment, the only thing you ever need to spend money on again is the refills on CO2. Mine cost about $10 for a refill on a 10# tank which lasts me about 6 months. Long run, its much cheaper than using Excel. The cheaper regulators will do the job, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup Im a noob when it comes to the whole co2 thing. I have been dosing with excel for a while now. Everytime I see one your setups with co2 its just awe inspiring. Thanks for the info guys Ill definetely look into co2 tanks being I know I have a few 20oz paintball tanks layn around somewhere. Had to ask about the yeast ones even though they looked cheesy as hell. All I could think of was waking up to a nice piranha dumpling tank or something. Going to my LFS tonight to get more plants and will talk to the one guy that actually knows something and see if they fill co2 tanks as well. If not Id have to drive an hour or more to fill a tank. The joys of living out in the boonies.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Welding shops, or welding supply shops are the way to go with CO2 refils.

You can't beat pressurized, hands down


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I get my co2 from a place that refills for beverage companies. They have a huge tank in the back filled with co2.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Pressurized for the win, especially coming from someone who has tried both. Yeast doesn't work nearly as well as pressurized especially on the 55 I had. You're going to need a TON of 2 liter bottles to get the right injection.....Spend the money now and save a headache!


----------

